# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Sony BSP60, robot assistant, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sony Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Sony BSP60 BT Speaker Hands

Published on Mar 3, 2015




> Sony BSP60 Bluetooth Speaker with interactive Features in a short Hands On at the MWC 2015 in Barcelona. Great Designer Peace with Voice Recoginition for different Features.

----------


## Airicist

Sony BSP60 Hands-On: An Adorable Robot Assistant

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> We know, we know: not another Bluetooth speaker. But trust us, this isn’t your average wireless boombox. It's a motorized, flashing, dancing personal assistant that just happens to look like the world's cutest Magic 8 Ball. Join us for a quick hands-on with the Sony Smart Bluetooth Speaker BSP60.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sony announces the BSP60 Bluetooth speaker/personal assistant"

by Adam Molina
March 6, 2015

----------

